# sinuskurve berechnen



## 123arne (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich muss in c++ eine y werte einer sinuskurve beim biorhythmus errechnen. Ich habe die Wellenlänge einer kompletten Kurve (z.B. 28 Tage) und den jeweiligen x-Wert (z.B. 8.Tag der Kurve) vorgegeben.
mit der sinusberechnung wäre die Formel
y=sin(x-Wert*2pi/wellenlänge)
Ich will allerdings nicht die math.h verwenden und somit steht die sin()-Funktion nicht zur Verfügung.
weiss jemand wie ich auf die jeweiligen Werte komme?

Thx
Arne


----------



## thooomy (9. Juni 2005)

das ist ein mathematisches Problem denke ich. Wen du eine sinusfunktion ohne sinus berechnen willst bleibt die höchstes die Möglichkeit das anzunähern z.B. indem du die Funktion in eine Taylorreihe entwickelst...

so sieht das aus.







Die Fakultät  kannst du durch eine einfache Multiplikation ersetzen dann brauchst du math.h nicht.

EDIT: ich glaub intern macht der Rechner sowieso genau das, aber ich denke der Genauigkeitsgrad ist unterschiedlich


----------

